# Zimbabwe Slides Into The Unknown



## tomahawk6 (14 Nov 2017)

Armor is deployed around the capitol. Either the Army is poised for a coup or they are warning the Mugabe's to temper their purge of ZANU-PF of people who had fought in the war to topple white rule.In this regard the Army is supporting the revolution.I also suspect that they dont want to take orders from Mugabe's wife.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/11/14/us-tells-citizens-in-zimbabwe-to-shelter-in-place-as-troops-seen-in-capital.html


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Nov 2017)

Another failed state. Somalia II in the making. Another possible haven for terrorists


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Nov 2017)

Mugabe is under house arrest with the Army in charge.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-41997982

Zimbabwe's military has placed President Robert Mugabe under house arrest in the capital Harare, South African President Jacob Zuma says.
Mr Mugabe told Mr Zuma in a phone call that he was fine, the South African leader's office said.
Troops are patrolling the capital, Harare, after they seized state TV and said they were targeting "criminals".
The move may be a bid to replace Mr Mugabe with his sacked deputy, Emmerson Mnangagwa, BBC correspondents say.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (15 Nov 2017)

Oh look, a UN mission in Africa for Canada.... :


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Nov 2017)

They drove the breadbasket of Africa into the basketcase of Africa. I guess they ran out of money to pay off the army or feed it. Hopefully the next batch of leaders are better than the last. In may give an excuse for other nations to forgive past issues and help them if they want it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Nov 2017)

Reports now are that Grace has fucked off leaving the old man holding the bag.  Looks like Bob's time mismanaging the country is over.  About time.  Hopefully things will improve.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Nov 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Reports now are that Grace has ****ed off leaving the old man holding the bag.  Looks like Bob's time mismanaging the country is over.  About time.  Hopefully things will improve.



Unlikely. Possible successors are just as murderous as he was.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Nov 2017)

You're probably right but one can always hope.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Nov 2017)

Mugabe was a stupid dick, but he would be sure to ensure that no one with smarts and ambition got anywhere near any power, so the current crop coming up will be from the bottom of the barrel, unless one of them was smart enough to play dumb for years while putting the pieces in place. Frankly I hope his wife left with nothing more than the clothes on her back, and someone accidentally did a pivot turn with an AFV on him.


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Nov 2017)

Rubber dick Made in China: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/soc.culture.zimbabwe/sIXXiw636Yo


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Nov 2017)

CFRA Radio reported at 1053 that AP announced that Mugabe has resigned.


----------

